
Technical Aspects of the Surveillance of Julian Assange in London [video] - HelenePhisher
https://media.ccc.de/v/36c3-11247-technical_aspects_of_the_surveillance_in_and_around_the_ecuadorian_embassy_in_london
======
HelenePhisher
Link leads to a live broadcast at Chaos Computer Congress right now but there
will be a full recording with translations of the talk available later on. It
has incredible insights, like US spy agents acting with laser systems to pick
up conversations from the opposite building and implanting bugging devices in
the bottom of fire extinguishers or inside of the phones of his visitors.
Julian tried to defeat the attacks with talks in the bathroom while the shower
was running, dozens of speakers for white noise generation in his room etc.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
it's "officially" up now. incredible video/talk digging into the operations of
_Undercover Global S.L. (UC Global)_ which were violating his privacy and
client-attorney privileges, and also engage in bribery and money laundering
during _" Operation Hotel"_.

